# kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA



## MRT1991 (3. Oktober 2011)

*kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

hi leute ich hab mal ne frage.unzwar kan ich mich nicht entscheiden.was für einen grafikkarten kühler ich kaufen sollte für meine graka.die alte ist mir bischen zu unefizient am kühlen der boxed kühler also.

könntet ihr mir ein paar gute kühler vorschlagen sie sollten die dicke der 2 slot bauweise nicht überschreiten.

danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Jackey555 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Da  bleibt eigentlich nur der Scythe Setsugen 2. Warum kannst du denn die 2 Slots nicht überschreiten. Es gäbe dann deutlich bessere VGA Kühler.


----------



## MRT1991 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

weil ich eventuell später auf sli umsteigen möchte deswegen


----------



## meratheus (3. Oktober 2011)

MRT1991 schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich eventuell später auf sli umsteigen möchte deswegen



Unter Sli sollten die VGA's im Ref. Design sein. Nur dieses Luft Kühldesign ermöglicht eine hohe Abführung der erwärmten Luft über die VGA nach außen (DHE-Prinzip) ohne ein gegenseitiges Aufwärmen der VGA's unter Custom Kühldesign.


----------



## Jackey555 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Ok dann der Setsugen.

Wieviel Platz hast du denn auf deinem Board zwischen den PCI-E Bänken. Falls die Karten direkt aneinander kleben (wie bei meinem Gigabyte Board) würde ich von SLI abraten. Ich selbst hatte Crossfire am laufen und aufgrund des unzureichenden Raumangebots wurde die obere Karte sehr heiß und laut.

Wenn du mehr Platz hast kannst du ja eventuell den Lüfter des Setsugen tauschen. Auf diesem ist ein Scythe Slim Lüfter verbaut um das Dual Slot Design einzuhalten. Hierdurch steigt die Kühleistung nochmal an. Der Platzbedarf entspricht dann ca. 2,5 Slots


----------



## MRT1991 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

ja so ca für jede karte 2 slots hab ich platz schaut doch einfach mal in meinem profil vorbei da sind bilder drin.
da könnt ihr euch sicherlich ein besseres bild vom geschehen machen.

achja und komentar hinterlassen nicht vergessen.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

passt der setsugen überhaupt auf eine gtx 570? habe im netz nix von kompatibilität gelesen


----------



## MRT1991 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

um ehrlich zu sein ich weiss es auch nicht ob der setsugen drauf passt.


----------



## bfgc (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Eine relativ günstige 2 Slot-Option wäre noch der Twin Frozr II von MSI, der dürfte im gegensatz zur Referenzschachtel nochmal etwas leiser sein.


----------



## Abductee (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

eventuell geht sich der hier auf zwei slots aus:
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Bacon Fenix (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Was aber auch gut gehen sollte, aber etwas preis intensiver ist wenn du auf (beide GTX570(wenn vorhanden)) Alpenföhn "Peter" und dann von der Seite mit ordentlich starken Lüftern kühlen, könnte aber lauter werden denn, wie schon gesagt du musst ja fasst die gestaute Hitze von beiden grakas abführen und gegeben falls müsstest du dein geha entsprechend modifizieren, oder gar wegen platz Mangel auf wakü umsteigen (arsch teuer im Vergleich):


----------



## Bacon Fenix (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Mann kann auch 2 Alpenföhn "Peter" nehmen und ohne Lüfter darunter oder drüber installieren und die von der Seite mit ordentlich Luft kühlen...

^^Doppelt geschrieben


----------



## bfgc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*



Bacon Fenix schrieb:


> Was aber auch gut gehen sollte, aber etwas preis intensiver ist wenn du auf (beide GTX570(wenn vorhanden)) Alpenföhn "Peter" und dann von der Seite mit ordentlich starken Lüftern kühlen, könnte aber lauter werden denn, wie schon gesagt du musst ja fasst die gestaute Hitze von beiden grakas abführen und gegeben falls müsstest du dein geha entsprechend modifizieren, oder gar wegen platz Mangel auf wakü umsteigen (arsch teuer im Vergleich):



Wie willst du die warme Luft zwischen den Karten abtransportieren?
Die Lüfter soweit aufdrehen das sie die Luft wegdrücken und man Ohrenschmerzen bekommt oder Löcher ins Board bohren?


----------



## MRT1991 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

naja danke für den link.aber ich bezweifle sehr stark das der mit seinen 3 lüfter noch leiser sein soll als das originale es geht mir eig nicht unbedingt nach der lautstärke.
aber einen unruhe stifter will ich in meinem rechner auch nicht.der alte CPU boxed kühler wahr echt der horror.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*



Abductee schrieb:


> eventuell geht sich der hier auf zwei slots aus:
> Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Mit diesem Kühler füllst du glatt 3 Slotts. Wenn du im 4. was drin hast, dann liegt der Lüfter an!

Das Paket ist wesentlich leiser als das Ref und auch oft leiser als der DualFan von Palit z.B......
aber eben ein Monster.

Ich hatte mal versucht die 570 mit ACx und 8800 mit dem S1 und Lüfter zusammen einzubauen.
Nur mal wegen des Platzes für 2 solcher Monster. Es geht nicht.


----------



## MRT1991 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

also eig hat mein mainboard ja 3 PCIE express stellen.aber bei einem steht nur pcie express X16.und bei den anderen beiden express X16 2.0 
und irgenwo habe ich gelesen das alle express ausgänge als 2.0 zählen.
bin in moment etwas verwirt aber auch wen das gehen würde dan würde am unteren slot die riesen kühler an das NT unten stoßen.
guckt einfach auf meine bilder dan wisst ihr was ich meine.


----------



## DerNachbar (7. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe ein sli System mit 2 evga 570 mit setsungen2 darauf auf einem asus croshair 2formula und es geht Wunderbar


----------



## scotschy (8. Oktober 2011)

Und ich habe es auf meinen 460 er drauf geht auch sehr gut


----------



## Jackey555 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*



DerNachbar schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein sli System mit 2 evga 570 mit setsungen2 darauf auf einem asus croshair 2formula und es geht Wunderbar


 
ah dann passt er Setsugen also. Dann bleibt es wohl bei dem Produkt von Scythe.


----------



## bfgc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Vieleicht kam das nich so ganz rüber den Twin Frozr II gibt´s schon in Europa, z.B. bei Alternate für 50€ das Stück. 
Passend für erstmal für die GTX 580, 570, 480, 470 und 465. Weiteres kann man ja bei Support oder im MSI-Forum erfragen.


----------



## Jackey555 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Der wird wohl nicht wirklich besser als der Setsugen kühlen... Und dafür 50 Taken ist schon krass in meinen Augen


----------



## bfgc (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Er kühlt wenigstens genauso gut und ist wirklich nur Dual-Slot.


----------



## Jackey555 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*



bfgc schrieb:


> Er kühlt wenigstens genauso gut



Hast du da eine zuverlässige Quelle?



bfgc schrieb:


> Er kühlt wenigstens genauso gut und ist wirklich nur Dual-Slot.



Der Setsugen ist auch nur ein Dual Slot. Dank des schlanke Lüfters benötigt er ebenso viel Platz wie alle Standartkühler.


----------



## bfgc (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Zuverlässige Quelle, lass mich kurz überlegen, sämtliche Tests mit den Twin Frozr II Karten weisen je nach Modell/Hersteller ca. 60-70°C für diesen aus. Meine 275er Lightning hatte ja nur nen "einser" Twin Frozr, welcher aber immerhin die selben Temperturen für sich verbuchen konnte.

Aber mit dem Setsugen bin ich wohl etwas durcheinander gekommen, weil einmal einer was vom Setsugen 2 schreibt und einmal einer was vom Setsugen, mein Fehler. 
Der Setsugen hat den lauten 120er Slim Slip Stream drunter, beim Setsugen 2 baut der Lüfter oben auf. Was immerhin die Möglichkeit für anständige Lüfter bietet, die dann allerdings wieder die Bauhöhe sprengen. 
Ob es den restlichen Bautteilen unter einem einzelnen, mittig plazierten 120er Lüfter besser geht als unter zwei 80er lass ich jetzt mal außen vor. 

Der MSI bietet zumindest eine weitere Alternative, Scythe ist nicht unbedingt alles.


----------



## Jackey555 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*



bfgc schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Setsugen bin ich wohl etwas durcheinander gekommen, weil einmal einer was vom Setsugen 2 schreibt und einmal einer was vom Setsugen, mein Fehler. ;



Ja da hätte man wohl besser konsequent Setsugen 2 schreiben sollen. Sry für die Verwirrung.



bfgc schrieb:


> Was immerhin die Möglichkeit für anständige Lüfter  bietet, die dann allerdings wieder die Bauhöhe sprengen.



Der TE will sich ja nur die Option auf SLI nicht nehmen. Das heißt den Setsugen 2 holen, einen Slipstream drauf, und wenn doch mal SLI angesagt ist wieder den SlimLüfter.



bfgc schrieb:


> Ob es den  restlichen Bautteilen unter einem einzelnen, mittig plazierten 120er  Lüfter besser geht als unter zwei 80er lass ich jetzt mal außen vor.



Der Setsugen 2 ist v.a. für seine in Relation zu den Originalkühlern relativ guten VRM temps bekannt, falls du das meinst.




bfgc schrieb:


> Der MSI bietet zumindest eine weitere Alternative, Scythe ist nicht unbedingt alles.



Da gebe ich dir recht, ich persönlich halte den Scythe dennoch für das bessere Produkt, da er einfach leiser kühlt und der Lüfter jederzeit zu tauschen ist


----------



## MRT1991 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

also leute ich muss sagen das ist echt intressant.aber ich hab ein prob.unzwar darf ich absolut nicht die 2 slot grenze sprengen.es sei den es gibt ein kabel was etwas länger für dual sli gibt. also bei EVGA habe ich ein kabel gesehen der könnte ungefähr passen aber halt 4way sli und der ist teuer.
achja ich habe für meine graka eine rückplatte von evga bestellt. sieht echt schick aus 

achja gibts eig auch für grafikkarten son wasserkühler.wie es welche für cpus gibt wo man kein wasser nachkippen kan.


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> aber ich hab ein prob.unzwar darf ich absolut nicht die 2 slot grenze sprengen.



Der Setsugen 2 sprengt die 2-Slot-Grenze mit dem Originallüfter nicht, und ist somit meiner Meinung nach die beste Alternative.



MRT1991 schrieb:


> achja gibts eig auch für grafikkarten son wasserkühler.wie es welche für cpus gibt wo man kein wasser nachkippen kan.


 
Ja es gibt (seit kurzem) Kompaktwasserkühlung für Grakas. PNY liefert eine GTX 580 mit Kompakwasserkühler aus, die ersten Reviews sind aber nicht so überzeugend. Im Aftermarket hab ich diese noch nicht entdeckt, also für deine GTX 570 wohl nicht erhältlich.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Auf <Hardwareoverclock.com> ist ein Test eines Setsugen 2 mit alternativen Lüftern auf einer GTX570:
"Scythe Setsugen 2              Noctua NF-S12B FLX Mod @              Geforce GTX570"

Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Scythe Setsugen 2 @ Geforce GTX570 - Die perfekte Alternativlsung
Die Ergebnisse sind recht ansprechend; evtl. kannst Du damit `was anfangen. 

Edit - ich glaub´, ich hab´den Thread verwechselt (und muß jetz den richtigen suchen *g*); - aber sei´s drum, vielleicht kann einer was damit anfangen.
- Greetz -


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Edit - ich glaub´, ich hab´den Thread verwechselt (und muß jetz den richtigen suchen *g*); - aber sei´s drum, vielleicht kann einer was damit anfangen.
> - Greetz -


 
Nein wieso, er soll sich den Setsugen 2 holen und gut ist.

 Deine gepostete Review hilft bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Hallo, - ach so ; - dann trifft sich das ja gut; - dachte zwischenzeitlich, daß der Kühlerkauf schon entschieden wäre. 
PS - das Ganze kam letztendlich zustande, weil ich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Coolio für meine oc´te EVGA GTX470 bin, und ein Auge auf den Setsugen 2 geworfen habe usw.. 
Mit SpaWa -Kühlern und einem guten Lüfter ist Setsugen 2 der nämlich ganz schön kräftig. 

Falls es platzmäßig auf jeden mm Bautiefe ankommt; - von Scythe gibt es den Slipstream in verschiedenen Drehzahl/Stärkevarianten und auch einen Yate Loon 120mm Lüfter mit 20mm (Standard 25mm) Bautiefe: Luftkühlung/Lüfter 120mm, 20mm/15mm/12mm/10mm | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
- Greetz -


----------



## MRT1991 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

aber mich würde trozdem dieser kompaktkühler brenend intressieren.


----------



## Jackey555 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> aber mich würde trozdem dieser kompaktkühler brenend intressieren.



Wie bereits erwähnt ist eine derartige Kühlung...



Jackey555 schrieb:


> für deine GTX 570 wohl nicht erhältlich.



Du kannst ja mal das www befragen ob Amiland oder wer die verauft. Der vorherige Lufter muss dann denoch weiter verbaut sein und auf identischen Drehzahlen laufen, da die VRMs von ihm weiterhin gekühlt werden müssen. Sinnfrei wenn du mich fragst, aber bitte.


----------



## MRT1991 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

ja ist schon ne möglichkeit mal schauen ob ich da was finden kann.
achja nochmal zum thema SLI.gibts eig auch SLI brücken die etwas länger sind.oder dürfen die PCI express stellen nicht zu weit auseinander sein.
guckt einfach auf die bilder von meinem rechner dan wisst ihr bescheid 

achja hab noch ne frage. unzwar würde diese wakü passen auf meine GTX570? 
oder würde das nicht gehen weil meine graka diese standart kühler hat ?
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...atercooled-with-aquagraFX-GTX-570::16086.html


----------



## Dr.Bishop (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Hi zusammen,


überlege mir auch gerade für meine 2 Evgas Gtx570 den scythe satsugen 2, allerdings bin ich mit nicht sicher ob es passt....da bei meinem Gig. board, hab jetzt mit den Stockkühlern 8mm space zwischen beiden Karten


----------



## Fandevarth (23. Oktober 2011)

Der Alpenföhn Peter funktioniert auch ohne Probleme im SLI Modus...


----------



## bfgc (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*



Fandevarth schrieb:


> Der Alpenföhn Peter funktioniert auch ohne Probleme im SLI Modus...



Du weißt schon das auf manchen Boards die beiden SLi-Tauglichen PCIe-Slots so dicht zusammen liegen, das kein Slot mehr platz dazwischen ist. Es kommt schon darauf an ob der Platz vorhanden ist.
Zudem ist die Belüftung des Peter von der Seite nicht so effektiv wie von oben und die Kühlleistung der Grundplatte oder auch Kühlbausteine ist auch um einiges schwächer. Detailprobleme mit Hitzestaus nahe dem Board zwischen den Karten mal noch aussen vor.

Wenn das Board also keine weit auseinander liegenden SLi-Slots hat, um die normal benötigeten fünf Slots freizuhalten, ist das eine sehr verwegene Aussage.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*



Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> 
> überlege mir auch gerade für meine 2 Evgas Gtx570 den scythe satsugen 2, allerdings bin ich mit nicht sicher ob es passt....da bei meinem Gig. board, hab jetzt mit den Stockkühlern 8mm space zwischen beiden Karten


 

Der Setsugen 2 beschränkt sich mit den beigelegten Lüfter auf Dual Slot Breite. Es passt also!


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Der Setsugen 2 beschränkt sich mit den beigelegten Lüfter auf Dual Slot Breite. Es passt also!


 
Aber dann wird die obere Karte wirklich heiß, da der Lüfter die Abwärme der unteren ansaugt. Das geht auf Dauer nicht gut, vor allem mit den Spawas nicht. Wenn SLI, dann Referenz oder Wakü. Alles andere ist eine Zwischenlösung die zu viele Nachteile hat.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

Die obere Karte wird nach eigener Erfahrung (natürlich kein Setsugen 2, aber auch kein DHE Design) ca 10 grad wärmer. Der Setsugen 2 kühlt aber ausreichend um hierdurch keine Probleme zu verursachen.

Das ist ausdrücklich eine Mutmaßung, da ich selbst keine 2 Setsugen im SLI verbaut hatte.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

mhhh, ist garnicht so einfach.....

Mein Bedenken ist halt, das der Setsugen 2 keine Besserung bringt weil dieser zieht ja genau die selbe Abwärme wie der Stockkühler


----------



## MRT1991 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

ja das wird wohl wahr sein aber der setsugen hat glaube ich 2 lüfter ist doch wahr oder ?


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

nein der hat nur einen lüfter, einen doppelten hatte der muschmusch: Scythe Musashi VGA-Kühler (SCVMS-1000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
setsugi: Scythe Setsugen 2 VGA-Kühler (SCVSG-2000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MRT1991 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: kühlung für eine GTX 570 superclocked EVGA*

achsoo ok ach naja dan lasse ich mein kolegen mal in seiner schachtel danke für eure ganzen argumente USW.


----------

